# Which signature is better?



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh yeah people , Fox here learnt some more photoshop(I did my homework  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 
and came up with a new signature! 





Also made a re-make for the new signature 





And thats my old one 








The top is number 1

The middle is number 2

The lowest is number 3


----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2007)

the middle one looks the best IMO, makes the 1st one (also good) look more plain


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> the middle one looks the best IMO, makes the 1st one (also good) look more plain



What dice said. Stick with the middle.


----------



## Akiranon (Nov 19, 2007)

Number two. I like the border thing


----------



## Banger (Nov 20, 2007)

number 2 is best.


----------



## xflash (Nov 20, 2007)

nummmmmmbbbbaaaaaarrrrrrrrr 2

number 2

give me a n, give me a u, give me an m, give me a b, give me an e, give me an r, give me a 2

sireously go with number 2 i doubt anybody is going to suggest one of the others


----------

